# A quick note of thanks...



## HapticSimian (14/3/18)

... and a belated introduction.

So, hello from a champion lurker.  I registered here a good long while ago, at a time when I had just grown sick of my wheezy, stinky existence as a smoker. I spent many evenings browsing this here fine forum, and found inspiration in the many success stories and subsequent tales of clear enjoyment spread across these pages. Somewhere in August I made the principle decision to give vaping a shot, and so I set off to the nearest b&m.

After a chat with the guys there, and really not wanting to overspend on something I wasn't convinced was going to work, I picked up a little Innokin T20 kit. Can't even remember what juice I got with it, but it was great. The draw was close enough to a cigarette that I adjusted quickly, the nicotine hit was strong enough, and the taste compared to cigs was - obviously - so much more pleasant. Smoke-free nirvana. Until it stopped working a week later.

So, back I went to cash in the warranty. A week was enough though to figure out that the pen style kit wasn't going to keep me satisfied for long, so I paid in a bit for an Innokin Coolfire Mini and accompanying Slipstream tank. Much better! Up to the point that I dropped and cracked the tank 3 days later. That had me looking for an RTA that wouldn't look completely silly on the little mod, so I ended up with a Wotofo Serpent Alto. The annoyance of learning to wick that little bastard aside, along with my own clumsiness, it's been a life changing couple of months since. I'm now still rocking the little Alto on a Smoant Battlestar Mini and I'm quite happy. 

A grand total of four cigs since August, each after a day's work when the little Coolfire's battery had given up. Now, I can't bear the taste of cigs at all, so I think I'm done.

So, thank you folks. Without any one word aimed directly at me, you collectively might just have saved another one. I confess that I find myself on the edge of a rabbit hole, with the sight of all manner of shiny tanks and mods, and the thoughts of DIY juice beckoning me to jump in. My wallet lives in fear... 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 19


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

Fantastic introduction @HapticSimian !

Glad you decided to finally post, I'm sure you'll feel right at home considering you've been lurking for so long.

You've done well not to overspend so far! I think after 6 months I had spent wayyyy more than I should have!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## vicTor (14/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> ... and a belated introduction.
> 
> So, hello from a champion lurker.  I registered here a good long while ago, at a time when I had just grown sick of my wheezy, stinky existence as a smoker. I spent many evenings browsing this here fine forum, and found inspiration in the many success stories and subsequent tales of clear enjoyment spread across these pages. Somewhere in August I made the principle decision to give vaping a shot, and so I set off to the nearest b&m.
> 
> ...



...actually your wallet will love you if you go DIY route, trust me

oh and hi

nice post !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (14/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> ... and a belated introduction.
> 
> So, hello from a champion lurker.  I registered here a good long while ago, at a time when I had just grown sick of my wheezy, stinky existence as a smoker. I spent many evenings browsing this here fine forum, and found inspiration in the many success stories and subsequent tales of clear enjoyment spread across these pages. Somewhere in August I made the principle decision to give vaping a shot, and so I set off to the nearest b&m.
> 
> ...


Come on in, the water is fine..... Lol.

Congrats and regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (14/3/18)

Most welcome to the forum @HapticSimian. What a pleasure to read your introduction. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (14/3/18)

Welcome to the best place on earth. (Although you have been here a while) Congrats on doing the change. Its the best decision anyone can ever make. (The bank account disagrees on this, but we look past that)

DIY is easy if you follow all the posts on the forum. So jump in! The rabbit hole is endless and so exciting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/3/18)

HapticSimian said:


> ... and a belated introduction.
> 
> So, hello from a champion lurker.  I registered here a good long while ago, at a time when I had just grown sick of my wheezy, stinky existence as a smoker. I spent many evenings browsing this here fine forum, and found inspiration in the many success stories and subsequent tales of clear enjoyment spread across these pages. Somewhere in August I made the principle decision to give vaping a shot, and so I set off to the nearest b&m.
> 
> ...


Well jumping into DIY is gonna save you many many raunts. Well done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

